# 64 Moulton project



## Drzdave58 (Jun 10, 2020)

Hey guys. I've got this 64 Moulton Stowaway I am cleaning up. Original paint has alot of rust spots. Can someone tell me the best way to remove them without affecting the paint finish around them. T












hank you


----------

